# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Exportación peruana de fruta fresca a China crecería hasta 35% este año impulsada por envíos de mango

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, nov. 16 (ANDINA).-* La exportación de fruta fresca peruana al mercado chino crecería entre 25 y 35 por ciento al cierre de este año, impulsada por los envíos de mango, producto que ha retomado sus niveles de producción, sostuvo hoy la Comisión de Promoción del Perú para la Exportación y el Turismo (Promperú).    *Director de Exportaciones de Promperú, Juan Carlos Mathews.*  
El director ejecutivo de Promperú, Juan Carlos Mathews, recordó que el año pasado el mango tuvo problemas en sus envíos al mercado asiático debido al clima que afectó la producción, lo que sólo permitió que se atendiera la demanda de Estados Unidos y Europa. 
A pesar de este factor y del impacto de la crisis mundial, el precio del mango peruano en este mercado fue mejor al de 2007, lo que no permitió que en términos totales existiera una caída. 
Señaló que el mercado de frutas frescas y hortalizas en China se incrementó 8.7 por ciento en 2008, con un valor de 127 mil millones, y se espera hasta 2013 que estas cifras aumentan en 42 por ciento. 
Para este año, las proyecciones son que las exportaciones de mango peruano crezcan entre 30 y 50 por ciento, lo que significaría una cifra importante, anotó durante la visita de los empresarios chinos del mercado Long Wu a la ciudad comercial Minka, ubicada en el Callao. 
Precisó que los procedimientos de exportación para frutas frescas, sobre todo para China, son muy rígidos, pues se tiene que cumplir con protocolos sanitarios que han sido previamente acordados por las autoridades de ambos países. 
Recordó que a la fecha Perú cuenta con protocolos fitosanitarios para tres productos: mango, uva y cítricos. 
Solamente en el caso del mercado de frutas, lo que compran los chinos a nivel mundial equivale a 127 mil millones de dólares, y si eso lo comparamos con el total de exportaciones peruanas que superan los 31,000 millones, entonces vemos que lo cuadruplica. 
Mathews comentó que China es un mercado muy importante para Perú, pues el 53.7 por ciento del consumo de frutas en Asia está concentrado en este país.Temas similares: Artículo: Industria peruana de alimentos crecería 5.5 % este año Artículo: Exportación peruana de productos de biocomercio crecería hasta 20% este año Artículo: Exportación de pisco sumó US$ 1.2 millones hasta agosto y ya superó envíos del 2007 Industria avícola crecería hasta 6% este año impulsado por ventas de segundo semestre Agroexportaciones peruanas crecerían hasta 3% este año impulsadas por envíos de uva y palta, prevé Minag

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Delegación del mercado mayorista Guang Zhou también arribará a Perú para analizar oferta*  ** *Delegación de empresarios importadores de frutas del segundo mercado más importante de Shangai,* *recorrieron las instalaciones del mercado Minka.*   *Lima, nov. 16 (ANDINA).-* La delegación empresarial de importadores de frutas del mercado Long Wu de Shangai, el segundo más importante de China, podría concretar negocios con exportadores peruanos de frutas frescas por más de 25 millones de dólares en los próximos cinco años, informó hoy la Comisión de Promoción del Perú para la Exportación y el Turismo (Promperú). 
“Los empresarios asiáticos esperan realizar negocios en el mediano plazo, ellos buscan fuentes de suministro y la idea es mostrarles calidad y variedad. Además están dispuestos a establecer alianzas estratégicas con los productores peruanos que les den las mejores ofertas”, declaró el director de Exportaciones de Promperú, Juan Carlos Mathews.   
Comentó que usualmente estos empresarios abastecen su mercado con importaciones de Tailandia, Filipinas y Sudáfrica, sin embargo, estos mercados no pueden abastecer todo el tiempo y, en ese sentido, Perú es muy interesante para ellos. 
“Creemos que las frutas frescas que aún no se exportan a China y que podrían tener posibilidades de ingresar de la mano de estos empresarios son los fresas y palta, y asimismo se podría potenciar los envíos de cítricos”, dijo. 
De acuerdo con información oficial, sólo la uva, cítricos y mangos peruanos tienen permiso para exportarse desde Perú directamente al mercado chino. 
Cabe mencionar que esta misión, organizada por Promperú y el Oficina Comercial de Perú en Shanghai, tiene como finalidad ofrecer oportunidades de negocios en el mercado asiático, considerando su alta capacidad de consumo, en términos de poder adquisitivo y número de consumidores. 
En ese sentido, se tiene previsto la visita de esta delegación a los departamentos de Ica y Piura, donde conocerán las producciones de espárragos, uvas, tangelos y mango. 
“Hay una siguiente visita que está prevista para el 27 de noviembre y se trata de un grupo más pequeño de empresarios del mercado mayorista de Guang Zhou (Canton), quienes también están interesados en frutas frescas”, adelantó Mathews.  *Foto: ANDINA/Carolina Urra*

----------

